# Coming back to New England



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Well it looks like after 14yrs in S Florida I'm moving back to New England. I guess there really is no place like home. I've been offered a great professional opportunity, which I have decided to take so if all goes well I should be back in August! Hopefully I can start making the meet and greets 

Stay safe!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow congrats man. Doing what? 

No prob if you wanna keep it a secret... You can just pm me.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks brother, once I'm settled in I advise what my new position is...Looking forward to the four again seasons again, which I never thought I would say!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats PBC, that's pretty cool. It's always nice to go home. I'm looking forward to retiring from the west coast and doing the same thing one of these days.

I'll be back in August too, although only temporarily unlike you you lucky guy, congrats!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks brother I appreciate that...Looking forward to finally meeting you one day at a M&G! Stay safe!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Thanks brother I appreciate that...Looking forward to finally meeting you one day at a M&G! Stay safe!!


Will you have any free time in August while we're both there? I'm there till the end of the month.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You too Joel, maybe we can all meet up somewhere and celebrated PBC's return.

Maybe a summer Meet and Greet and invite everyone!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Meet and greet at the golf course maybe ?

Seems Copper is something of a golf fanatic.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Coming back to NE? Something must be wrong with his medulla oblongata.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm only good at the 19th hole...just sayin'


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lies... No you weren't!  lol


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> Hmmm.... was JUST chatting with a certain Cowboy about getting the gang together soon!


How about in mid-August when PBC and I will be in town?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mtc said:


> Hmmm.... was JUST chatting with a certain Cowboy about getting the gang together soon!


I need to make it out to a M&G...

But anyway welcome back to hell, we saved to you a seat.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

We are way overdue for a M&G! And the venue has cold beer, great food, and plenty of room so lets get some new faces out!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

M&G YAY! You can coun-


Hush said:


> *And the venue has cold beer*


Oh, never mind then










Edit: Welcome back (almost) PB


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Do we wear nametags for ID?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Tuna said:


> Do we wear nametags for ID?


No, pictures of your avatar, and let the guessing games begin


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It is funny putting people with the "screen names"

Think 5.11 catalog and buzz cuts  ( just kidding.....................or am i ? )


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> It is funny putting people with the "screen names"
> 
> Think 5.11 catalog and buzz cuts  ( just kidding.....................or am i ? )


It could be an early Halloween. Someone can dress up as a whacker and bring along the Gall's porn


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Are we gonna do it? We can properly welcome PBC back to New England if we do.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm throwing down the gauntlet;
NO BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> Are we gonna do it? We can properly welcome PBC back to New England if we do.


 Would love to make a M&G and I'm really looking forward to coming back. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

So when we're all shoveling 2 feet of snow this winter PBC can no longer chime in with the "Its 82 degrees here and I don't even own a shovel" comment  Welcome back soon PBC!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Tango_Sierra said:


> So when we're all shoveling 2 feet of snow this winter PBC can no longer chime in with the "Its 82 degrees here and I don't even own a shovel" comment  Welcome back soon PBC!


I guess that will be left up to me now.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Pick a date-maybe I'll bang in and show-how's THAT for a gauntlet...
Except Fridays-that's hockey night


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Pick a date-maybe I'll bang in and show-how's THAT for a gauntlet...
> Except Fridays-that's hockey night


Hockey Night in July ?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

So what's say we give it a try.

PBC will be in from Florida and I'l be in from California. Now if we can get BxDetSgt in from New York and Herrdoktor in from Virginia, we'll have a heck of a Meet and Greet!


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> So what's say we give it a try.
> 
> PBC will be in from Florida and I'l be in from California. Now if we can get BxDetSgt in from New York and Herrdoktor in from Virginia, we'll have a heck of a Meet and Greet!


When in August will you be back here?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Hockey Night in July ?


Nothing better than leaving a rink in shorts with an ice cold beer!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Joel98 said:


> When in August will you be back here?


Hi Joel, for three weeks starting the 11th.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> Hi Joel, for three weeks starting the 11th.


Okay


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

So when is the M&G ???


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be back next week, possibly forever  Ill be in Southern VT so something west would work for me. 

I'll be the first one complaining about shovelling snow and will be cursing LA Copper for his sunshine and warm climate!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know what i'll do without posts from "sunny Florida!" 

I'll stop harassing you about it if you hire me though.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> I don't know what i'll do without posts from "sunny Florida!"
> 
> I'll stop harassing you about it if you hire me though.


Done! Not sure what I'm going to do without being able to end everything from "sunny Florida"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sooooo you're gonna be a chief somewhere?!?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

When I'm settled in I'll let ya know


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> When I'm settled in I'll let ya know


You've done alright for yourself. Seems most of those jobs go to the local staties


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It's so nice to be back home in New England!!!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

PBC FL Cop said:


> It's so nice to be back home in New England!!!


Spurbury??


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> It's so nice to be back home in New England!!!


Lies...

I mean welcome back!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Spurbury??


LOL don't know where that is...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Lies...
> 
> I mean welcome back!!


Thanks brother, good to be back!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> LOL don't know where that is...


Just follow the Bunty Soap truck...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Birthplace of Shenanigans. Meow


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

PBC FL Cop said:


> LOL don't know where that is...







MANDATORY VIEWING is required! As if anyone here hasn't already


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, no, maybe.... 

Are we gonna have a Meet and Greet in the next few weeks?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> Yes, no, maybe....
> 
> Are we gonna have a Meet and Greet in the next few weeks?


I'm just standing in the shadows for this one. Every single person bailed on the last one I tried to schedule (twas a year ago). 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Next few weeks in Western MA works for me...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Goose said:


> I'm just standing in the shadows for this one. Every single person bailed on the last one I tried to schedule (twas a year ago).


Unless it's west of Worcester, I can be there. PBC, can you make it there? Anyone else?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The further west the better for me, I'm coming from VT


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The further west the better for me, I'm coming from VT


Yikes, that's a bit far as I'm coming from the South Shore. I'd like to do a little hike up Mount Monadnock while I'm back, maybe we could meet there!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> I'm just standing in the shadows for this one. Every single person bailed on the last one I tried to schedule (twas a year ago).
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


I hear ya. sucks driving an hour out and winding up in an empty bar


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Yikes, that's a bit far as I'm coming from the South Shore. I'd like to a little hike up Mount Monadnock while I'm there, maybe we could meet there!


now your talking.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> Yikes, that's a bit far as I'm coming from the South Shore. I'd like to do a little hike up Mount Monadnock while I'm back, maybe we could meet there!


When were you planning that trip to the mount?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

No particular time, whenever the weather is accommodating and I've got the whole day free.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats about an hour from me


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's about a two hour ride from me but I've been trying to make it up there for the last few years now. I made that "climb" a few times when I was younger and have wanted to do it again. It would be kind of therapeutic.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm off weekends so let me know if you head that way


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

What a perfect, gorgeous NE day...Its great to be back!! Stay safe


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

PBC FL Cop said:


> What a perfect, gorgeous NE day...Its great to be back!! Stay safe


*jealous*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> What a perfect, gorgeous NE day...Its great to be back!! Stay safe


Mmmmmhmm...

We'll see that tune change when the sky is GRAY for 3 months...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Mmmmmhmm...
> 
> We'll see that tune change when the sky is GRAY for 3 months...


LOL I knew that was coming


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It tis a nice day today; I'm hoping it stays like this for the next three weeks!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

This is such a nice time of year here, just fired up my first charcoal grill in years!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> What a perfect, gorgeous NE day...Its great to be back!! Stay safe


welcome back FL. !


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks brother!!!


----------

